# Owning It



## db22 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi, new here, hope you are all well. I've introduced myself in the introductory bit, but basically I've been diagnosed ( using the official terminology) recently after 18 months and two acute episodes and ongoing symptoms inbetween, if you know what I mean. Medication has helped, counselling has helped to some extent.

The best thing that's helped so far though is owning this thing.

As a friend acknowledged, often a diagnosis, particularly with mental health, is a way of describing common symptoms experienced in varying degrees at different levels for different people.

I understand the diagnosis, but I find the description demeaning. I prefer 'repersonalized'.

Ok, maybe I wouldn't have chosen to be repersonalized in this way! A greater intellect, charm and charisma would have been my preferred choice, but it is what it is.

The simple analogy being that whilst this isn't (and hasn't) been easy so far I try as best I can not to describe myself in negative terms such as 'suffering from' or 'struggling with'.

If I say I'm repersonalized (to myself) it helps. Try it every time you think of the 'd' word.

It's a postive spin on a condition which is difficult enough as it is.

I haven't gone anywhere. I'm still here. This thing can walk alongside me but it won't stop me walking. I own it, not the other way round.

It might not have been our choice to feel like this or be repersonalized in this way but why make it any harder with a diagnostic term that makes you feel worse than you need to?

I know this is easy to say, and it might not reduce symptoms, but you're owning it. Your symptoms are unique to you, you can decide how to interpret, view, and describe them


----------



## Mercutio (Nov 8, 2014)

Interesting. I like the concept of repersonalized.


----------



## Jodie (Oct 14, 2014)

yeah i'm gunna use this


----------

